# Custom Pistol Grips



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Have a Crosman 1322 pellet pistol and I want to make a set of custom wood grips for it. My ideal set of grips would be made of laminated, dyed maple. Is there a good source for either dyed laminated blanks or dyed laminations that I can use to glue up my own blanks?


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Here is a picture of what I have in mind.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ken, there is a guy over at woodbarter that does really nice grips- he might be able to help. Cool grips.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Not sure if they're maple, but check out Coiseneau (spelling?) Wood products, or google Dymondwood or Spectraply.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Is Spectraply a possibility for the blanks?

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2083035/37691/spectraply-royal-camo-2-x-2-x-6.aspx


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok, I found some great pics with vague instructions on a Crosman forum. Take a look at these. This is what I want to make.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ken, Cool grips. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

The grips look very nice. 
I have the same pellet gun. Im just not shure I'd want to put all that time into a little weak pellet gun? I could understand if it was a high power pellet gun. I'm Shure if you do it it will be nice.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Those grips in the pics aren't laminated. That's some really nice curly maple.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Dominick said:


> The grips look very nice.
> I have the same pellet gun. Im just not shure I'd want to put all that time into a little weak pellet gun? I could understand if it was a high power pellet gun. I'm Shure if you do it it will be nice.


Actually the .22 caliber version of this gun is quite accurate and has a decent amount of power for a pistol. It is quite popular among air gunners because although it is an inexpensive gun it shoots as well as many guns that are much more expensive.


----------

